# CHRISTMAS SMOKES!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Post them here if you dare!:vs_laugh:
Have a safe Merry Christmas!
And a Happy Healthy Prosperous New Year!:wink2:
My first of many.
Rains are here stay safe peace to all!:vs_cool:_


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Going to spark this up tonight with a small Rum, will be pipe tomorrow, everyone have a great Christmas and lets hope 2021 is a good year for all


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Días de Gloria. Merry Christmas to everybody!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank You @Rondo!
Nothing beats a gifted Seegar especially on Christmas Eve.
HDM Double Coronas 15 year old Pappy on deck.
After frying up some Zeppoles.
For the kids you know what i love em too.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Siglo II for Christmas Eve!! Merry Christmas to all!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESUS!
Thanks @CgarDann 
Sir Winston and cafe con leche.
Merry Christmas to all!
God Bless! :vs_cool:_


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

My last cab IV pick up when I was on the island in feb 19. Good but still not convinced they're worth the extra coin :nerd2:


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Merry Christmas









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Merry Christmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Merry Christmas rd 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Padron 1926


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Long Live The King. Seems appropriate for the day.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bearinvt said:


> Long Live The King. Seems appropriate for the day.


Return of the King might be more appropriate for this year, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones (Aug 17, 2020)

Andalusian Bull, impressive stick with caramel and sweet spices and a touch of saffron.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

In the beginning...there was cousin double Eddie!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

At the end...........the rest of the story! :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

After Christmas dinner.
Thanks @Rondo!
I hope everyone had a safe and joyous Christmas!:vs_cool:


----------

